# Qb online



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone using qb online? Tempted to switch from desktop qb so I can do more stuff on the road more easily.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

you mean quickbook? I am doing the Intiut online payment network system now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, they have a full online quickbooks version, but i do not like the cost. With payroll, 61/month.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I would love to use it 
but it does not sync with T-Sheets (time tracking)


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use the online version and love it. Yes it is a little pricey but it works well


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That doesnt seem like much money, if it gave you full mobility. For a one man show, that would be $.38/hr based on 160 mh/month. Two man operation, $.19/hr. 4 man, $.095/hr. Heck, if you have enough guys, it would practically be free.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

But Scott a leading researcher has proven that HO's will hire someone else for a savings of only 0.0031743%.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> But Scott a leading researcher has proven that HO's will hire someone else for a savings of only 0.0031743%.


Good point.


----------

